# Valle de Bravo



## Esther V (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi,
I am considering moving to Valle de Bravo. Can any of you tell me how easy or difficult the process is for a foreigner (American) to secure a long term rental there - a small house with garden or an apartment? I'd appreciate any tips ore recommendations you can give me. Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You really should visit, walk about and ask locals; shopkeepers in the neighborhoods are often a good source of leads, as then are in contact with so many people.


----------



## Esther V (Dec 31, 2021)

RVGRINGO said:


> You really should visit, walk about and ask locals; shopkeepers in the neighborhoods are often a good source of leads, as then are in contact with so many people.





RVGRINGO said:


> You really should visit, walk about and ask locals; shopkeepers in the neighborhoods are often a good source of leads, as then are in contact with so many people.





RVGRINGO said:


> You really should visit, walk about and ask locals; shopkeepers in the neighborhoods are often a good source of leads, as then are in contact with so many people.


----------



## Esther V (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you. Yes, for sure that would make the most sense. Because I live in Europe it's a big trip, so thought I might get some feedback from locals first.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

What you can do is book an Airbnb there to start with for a couple of weeks. There are many different types and the ideal type to look for is one that is private, but not an entire property. One like a rental casita or studio apartment on the same property where the owner lives. They will be able to give you insight into the area, some leads on the best way to find a rental long term, and you will basically be living safely with a local. 

There are home share listings, too, where you have a private room in the host's home and share the kitchen and other common areas, which can also be great, but can be also more problematic if you don't happen to feel particularly at ease with the host, or their lifestyle, or they with you. 

But if it is a compatible situation, it can be a really good way to feel safe and secure in a new place. I haven't been doing it since Covid hit, but I rented out my guest room and private bathroom to solo travellers for years on Airbnb. They shared my kitchen with me and outdoor dining space. I had wonderful guests from all over the world and they all seemed to enjoy staying here. Some guests I barely saw- they were out and about most of the time, and ate out, rather than cooked at home. But others I spent quite a bit of time with, sharing meals, chatting over a bottle of wine or morning coffee. I would sometimes take them to a beach tourists would never know about, or we would go out for dinner together. And I would give them recommendations for good restaurants, interesting shops to check out, or day trips. As well as warning them about where not to go and how to conduct themselves safely here.


----------



## Esther V (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you very much for your detailed response. I really appreciate the suggestions.


----------

